# What are you doing to make today awesome?



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

It is what we make it right?

I am starting the day chopping some wood, enjoy the physical activity to start the day, (after coffee) kind of sets the tone of the day for me. After that I will finish building out a website for a friend, followed up by distilling a few batches of birch tar oil.

Today will kick ass.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 104973


That is always a good start!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 104973


At my age a good bowel movement is better than sex!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doing my part of the home schooling plan for Payton. Making sure we do PT/OT. We will do an extend motorcycle riding class today.
Payton has CP and is in a wheel chair. Poop is a major topic in here life. Some of you may know that.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I got my meat loaf ready to pop in the oven well ahead of the curve so my day is awesome already. I'm going to to some sewing this afternoon. I have fabric for four knit tops and a kick-ass denim jacket. That's in addition to my regular stash.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Doing my part of the home schooling plan for Payton. Making sure we do PT/OT. We will do an extend motorcycle riding class today.
> Payton has CP and is in a wheel chair. Poop is a major topic in here life. Some of you may know that.


My niece has CP. I get it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Blessing you all with my presence. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just got out of the shower. The people at work will really appreciate that.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Painted one of the garage doors then went for a 3 mile walk with the wench. 

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Working on putting pool back in service. Water temp is 51 degrees.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Smoking a corn beef made smoked pickled eggs dehydrating apples and bananas washed and shined bike prepared to have a fire this afternoon good to go.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just cussed out the boss but in my defense, he started it. The day is getting awesomer and awesomer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Day to all! This is an awesome thread and everything IS AWESOME to be part of the team!

@RubberDuck ; MOST AWESOME DAY Good Sir! @Denton ; Dont get out of the shower and go directly to work, your boss will not appreciate you not wearing clothes! @Smitty910 ; Pics of the Pool? @Chiefster23 ; Your Poops must be Orgasmic! @paulag1955 ; :vs_worry: @Sasquatch ; :bow: @Piratesailor ; You deserve a nap! Tell the wench Slippy says hey! @Tmaxx ; AWESOME!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is an awesome day! I managed to not kill any number of morons that seemed intent on just pissing me off today. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I played a great joke on my hubby today!

Earlier I'd made a chocolate cake & later found a glob of batter I'd dripped. Cleaned it up with a paper towel... walked over to him, showed him the towel and said with a sad face - "Oh look, Shiny (our pup) had an accident again. I hope she didn't chew on a carcass somewhere..." Then I close sniffed the towel and said "Hmm.. doesn't smell like it.." Then I licked the brown goo and said "doesn't taste like sick - so she's probably all right." and walked off. 

I cant describe the look on his face. :vs_laugh:


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I played a great joke on my hubby today!
> 
> Earlier I'd made a chocolate cake & later found a glob of batter I'd dripped. Cleaned it up with a paper towel... walked over to him, showed him the towel and said with a sad face - "Oh look, Shiny (our pup) had an accident again. I hope she didn't chew on a carcass somewhere..." Then I close sniffed the towel and said "Hmm.. doesn't smell like it.." Then I licked the brown goo and said "doesn't taste like sick - so she's probably all right." and walked off.
> 
> I cant describe the look on his face. :vs_laugh:


That is awesome! My kind of girl!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Did some yard work today too fire came in handy relax time now.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> I played a great joke on my hubby today!
> 
> Earlier I'd made a chocolate cake & later found a glob of batter I'd dripped. Cleaned it up with a paper towel... walked over to him, showed him the towel and said with a sad face - "Oh look, Shiny (our pup) had an accident again. I hope she didn't chew on a carcass somewhere..." Then I close sniffed the towel and said "Hmm.. doesn't smell like it.." Then I licked the brown goo and said "doesn't taste like sick - so she's probably all right." and walked off.
> 
> I cant describe the look on his face. :vs_laugh:


Oh, you are baaaaaaaad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, you are baaaaaaaad.


She is, but that bitch is my hero! At least for today.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Today was another great day of Coronacation. I did a little bit of work (job work that is) and my fence/barn guy came by to drop off some materials to build a shelter in our steer pasture for the donkeys. The only thing that is making me a little nervous is Smiley (my fence/barn guy) and I have not even discussed price yet. Oh well, he has always cheated me right in the past. I do not see that changing now.

Have any of you tried to get a few thousand cash out of a bank in the last few weeks? I am not sure if there have been any changes on that due to the coronavirus.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Danggggg, we still have 3ft of snow here lol.

Today I am up early as the wife has a special level of snoring going on. But coffee is hot and strong and fire started easy, is enough right there to start the day awesome!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Today was another great day of Coronacation. I did a little bit of work (job work that is) and my fence/barn guy came by to drop off some materials to build a shelter in our steer pasture for the donkeys. The only thing that is making me a little nervous is Smiley (my fence/barn guy) and I have not even discussed price yet. Oh well, he has always cheated me right in the past. I do not see that changing now.
> 
> Have any of you tried to get a few thousand cash out of a bank in the last few weeks? I am not sure if there have been any changes on that due to the coronavirus.


I moved 5 k to my checking and took out 2000.00 without issue. I K to pay for the Granite guy and 1 K in the safe. I wanted extra cash on hand just in case.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I played a great joke on my hubby today!
> 
> Earlier I'd made a chocolate cake & later found a glob of batter I'd dripped. Cleaned it up with a paper towel... walked over to him, showed him the towel and said with a sad face - "Oh look, Shiny (our pup) had an accident again. I hope she didn't chew on a carcass somewhere..." Then I close sniffed the towel and said "Hmm.. doesn't smell like it.." Then I licked the brown goo and said "doesn't taste like sick - so she's probably all right." and walked off.
> 
> I cant describe the look on his face. :vs_laugh:


I like your style lady! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I like the tone of this thread - well done!

I'm tending to all my greenery that's waking up from the winter slumber and doing my damnedest to keep a toddler (constructively) entertained.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> She is, but that bitch is my hero! At least for today.


Bitch? Try again.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Trash trees brush converted to mulch for use to fill the bottom of some new raised garden beds. (hugelkultur)


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I moved 5 k to my checking and took out 2000.00 without issue. I K to pay for the Granite guy and 1 K in the safe. I wanted extra cash on hand just in case.


Didja get some small bills? Most wont have change for a hundred.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Going to zero a 308 hunting rifle if I can slip out for a few minutes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have constant reminders scattered around Slippy Lodge to remind us to "Have an AWESOME day"...

Like a barrel of monkeys at the back porch door where I sip my morning bourb'...er...I mean 'Slippy's Morning "Tea" each day! :tango_face_grin:

I mean, who can have a bad day when they see some red monkeys hangin' out and having a good time? :vs_sun:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sitting on the boat in the marina. Perfect social distancing.. from morons. And rather relaxing. If it wasn’t going to storm soon I’d go sailing.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> Sitting on the boat in the marina. Perfect social distancing.. from morons. And rather relaxing. If it wasn't going to storm soon I'd go sailing.


Nice!! Tom's got a 24' Bayliner that only sees lakes..which are still closed for the season. Soon, though..soon.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

damn...I have to work every day, and, it's been raining and hailing the past couple! Hopefully I can get some yard work done this weekend.

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We are under a Winter Weather Advisory today. Freezing rain snow and slick roads. So I'm limited to a garage day. 

Finished my yard expansion project this week so I deserve an easy day today. Cut down about 50 trees and dug up the stump's. Maybe 50 by 150 feet area. Really opened up the south side and will be a great help with snow in the winter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> We are under a Winter Weather Advisory today. Freezing rain snow and slick roads. So I'm limited to a garage day.
> 
> Finished my yard expansion project this week so I deserve an easy day today. Cut down about 50 trees and dug up the stump's. Maybe 50 by 150 feet area. Really opened up the south side and will be a great help with snow in the winter.


Excellent project Chipper! That's a damn man-job right there!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Man, @Chipper, you make me feel like a slacker. All I am doing is getting the caffeine up to mischief-level while thinking of ways to cause the boss to have an aneurism, today.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chipper said:


> We are under a Winter Weather Advisory today. Freezing rain snow and slick roads. So I'm limited to a garage day.
> 
> Finished my yard expansion project this week so I deserve an easy day today. Cut down about 50 trees and dug up the stump's. Maybe 50 by 150 feet area. Really opened up the south side and will be a great help with snow in the winter.


50?!? Wow, and I thought we had a lot of trees to take down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Sitting on the boat in the marina. Perfect social distancing.. from morons. And rather relaxing. If it wasn't going to storm soon I'd go sailing.


That is peaceful in a Jimmy Buffet sorta way!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Payton and I finished school work and ran away. I will zero that rifle latter. 65 full sun nice day on this end of the state

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmMn3mYF


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Payton and I finished school work and ran away. I will zero that rifle latter. 65 full sun nice day on this end of the state
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmMn3mYF


How old is Payton?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Didja get some small bills? Most wont have change for a hundred.


Way ahead of you MG. :vs_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> How old is Payton?


Payton is 11 years old. She can not walk and limited use of right arm


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm making sourdough bread and if it turns out, today (and tomorrow; it's a two-day process) will have been awesome.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Payton is 11 years old. She can not walk and limited use of right arm


My niece can't walk either. She has limited use of her left arm and her right arm is a real wild card. Woe to the restaurant server who ignores the warning not to serve from her right side.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I got up at 6, by accident, went outside to pray, walk and pray. Made breakfast for myself, mother and grandmother, dad won’t eat my food even though it’s awesome.
Read the Bible with my mom then left for work..Finished painting a house, came back and set up a hooch in the yard and plan to spent the weekend there.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

jim-henscheli said:


> I got up at 6, by accident, went outside to pray, walk and pray. Made breakfast for myself, mother and grandmother, dad won't eat my food even though it's awesome.
> Read the Bible with my mom then left for work..Finished painting a house, came back and set up a hooch in the yard and plan to spent the weekend there.


What is a hooch?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Google is pretty neat.. but it’s a tarp tent, usually set up as a single plane wedge shape, and generally used without a ground cloth.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

jim-henscheli said:


> Google is pretty neat.. but it's a tarp tent, usually set up as a single plane wedge shape, and generally used without a ground cloth.


If you google it (or in my case, I binged it), it comes up with illegal alcohol. Which is why I asked, because I was pretty sure that wasn't what you meant.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> If you google it (or in my case, I binged it), it comes up with illegal alcohol. Which is why I asked, because I was pretty sure that wasn't what you meant.


 Friends don't encourage friends to google. Go with the Duck.

This would commonly be called a hooch as a slang

https://willowhavenoutdoor.com/gene...ions-how-to-set-up-a-military-poncho-shelter/


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . awesome for me was to get out of the house for the first time in a week, . . . 

Ordered two medium takeout pizzas from Domino's . . . got em . . . ate most of em.

And I don't normally like Domino's pizza.

Just had to do something other than step off a chair with a rope around my neck.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I did have some fun this evening. Mother in law's TV was not working, she has Dish network. Before going over there It crossed my mind it was her TV not Dish that was the problem. She got that TV from my son we finished college. She is an 88 year old farmer.
It can be the TV it is not that old. So I played the game with her. Checking every thing. Mention to her the small one in the kitchen was working fine. If the Dish was down it would not be. I had brought a small 20 inch with me. Went out to the bike got it hooked it up .
Like magic it was fixed. To keep her happy I spend an hour messing around with that old TV. Getting that heavy thing out of the house about hurt me. Tomorrow I will get up and buy her a nice new one. One I can carry in with ease.
PS: I went through the same thing years ago when her 30 year old hot water heater went out.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@paulag1955, sorry for being snarky. You were right, I didn't mean illegal booze...yet. But hey make I'll make some "hand sanitizer"


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

jim-henscheli said:


> @paulag1955, sorry for being snarky. You were right, I didn't mean illegal booze...yet. But hey make I'll make some "hand sanitizer"


"Hand sanitizer." Uh-huh.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Friends don't encourage friends to google. Go with the Duck.
> 
> This would commonly be called a hooch as a slang
> 
> https://willowhavenoutdoor.com/gene...ions-how-to-set-up-a-military-poncho-shelter/


Friends don't encourage friends to use Bing either. Lord I hate them both. Duck here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Friends don't encourage friends to use Bing either. Lord I hate them both. Duck here.


 @Sasquatch had an even better site but I can't remember it. Maybe he'll remind us.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> @paulag1955, sorry for being snarky. You were right, I didn't mean illegal booze...yet. But hey make I'll make some "hand sanitizer"


Not knowing for sure where we might be headed or wind up, . . .

I bought a couple large containers of 190 proof hand sanitizer.

Some day when I'm long gone, . . . my son is going thru the stuff in the man cave, . . . he'll find em, . . . if this all goes away and things return to normal

Till then, they sit unbothered, . . . unless of course, they become needed, . . . if nothing else, . . . they'll be good bartering stuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Today I need to go into town which sucks, I need to go in every 2-3 weeks, wish it was less.

I am going to make it awesome by grabbing a few parts to finally upgrade my Birch tar oil distillation process. I have been waiting almost a year to do this and today is the day!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Umm, . . . google result said it can be used for medicine.

What medicinal properties are in the Birch tar oil?

Thanks, may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Tmaxx said:


> Today I need to go into town which sucks, I need to go in every 2-3 weeks, wish it was less.
> 
> I am going to make it awesome by grabbing a few parts to finally upgrade my Birch tar oil distillation process. I have been waiting almost a year to do this and today is the day!


Hope you show pics of the set-up when you're done.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Umm, . . . google result said it can be used for medicine.
> 
> What medicinal properties are in the Birch tar oil?
> 
> ...


Dwight - he made a great thread on that - here:

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...e-your-own-powerful-antiseptic-just-bark.html


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> Umm, . . . google result said it can be used for medicine.
> 
> What medicinal properties are in the Birch tar oil?
> 
> ...


In this form it is mostly skin, it has too much Cresol in it to be ingesting, there is a pretty good list of what it can be used for here

There is a refined version where you steam distill the above oil and get a clear oil with the Cresol removed among a few other things that can be swallowed and used for all types of stomach and digestion problems, from ulcers to cancers (is being researched currently and showing strong anti cancer properties). I am buying a steam still this summer for making it, and am currently working on an article that outlines it medicinal properties, traditional uses, modern uses and chemical makeup. Can send that to you once ready if you want just give me a holler.

MountainGirl you bet, I will document the build and share pics once done!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, Mountain Girl and Tmaxx, . . . 

NOW, . . . gotta get out and see if I can locate the birch trees.

There are not a lot of em here in central Ohio, . . . 

Tmaxx, . . . when you get it all going, . . . are you going to sell any of the product??? Personally, . . . I'd probably be interested in the refined stuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great grandma got a new modern tv this morning. She likes it bigger that the last one light as a feather. She was surprised when I showed up with early this morning. Just for fun I had Payton do some school work on her day off. She filed a complaint with grandma.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I am cleaning and organizing the reloading/ gun maintenance room. I have hauled 33 tubs (SAW ammo can size) of brass out of the room and put it in a storage room. I still need 10 more tubs to make it better. I can see all of my benches now, have an accurate powder, primer, bullet inventory and have all of my tools organized. It has taken 3 days to get it to this point. I hope I don’t mess it up in the same amount of time.

Last week, I remade a storage room into a home office, rebuilt the upstairs hall closet and turned it into a gun case storage room, freeing up my closet for actual use. I also inventoried and packed up my military issue gear so I can take it to the office and get it out of my house. 

My house has 4 bedrooms only two are used as bedrooms, the others are storage rooms.

Next week I go back to work only I have to telework (which is why I needed a home office). I cannot wait to be off vacation. Lol

Oh and I had to take Moe (our recent rescue cat) to the vets, apparently he had a tape worm, so all of our cats got deworming medicine and all the cat boxes got cleaned out with bleach. Hopefully Moe makes a full recovery and live a much happier life than he has in the past year outside. The winter was particularly brutal and he finally let us bring him into the house a month ago. He was supposed to have been dewormed at the vet last month, guess it took more than one treatment to get the tapeworm though.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nothing fancy...Just that which I'm 'sposed: laundry, cooking, cleaning. Doing what I can to take care of those that the Lord gave me to care for.


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> Thanks, Mountain Girl and Tmaxx, . . .
> 
> NOW, . . . gotta get out and see if I can locate the birch trees.
> 
> ...


Please be careful if you decide to try it out. It is easier than people think to kill a standing tree by taking the bark. Yes I will be selling the refined oil when the time comes, I will do my best to remember to let you know when the time comes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Sasquatch had an even better site but I can't remember it. Maybe he'll remind us.


It's https://www.startpage.com/en/

They use Google's search engine but somehow keep it from tracking you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> It's https://www.startpage.com/en/
> 
> They use Google's search engine but somehow keep it from tracking you.


Thanks. I am not a fan of Google either but am forced to use it from time to time. What they offer to 2 organizations I volunteer with is Google suites (I think) for non-profits. So they use that for quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 104973


Gotta borrow that. Sorry. Might make it my profile pic of Fake Book


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Gotta borrow that. Sorry. Might make it my profile pic of Fake Book


I dropped Farcebook and never looked back.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Working on putting pool back in service. Water temp is 51 degrees.


We run ours all winter and broke down last fall and put a high dollar cover on it...and its looking pretty good put cant take cover off till the pee can trees quit dropping the green squiggly things which is about a month from now I think. It warms up enough for my wife to swim about Labor Day. We should really fill it up or turn it into a bomb shelter or a carp pond or something. Tending to the thing is like taking taking care of a milk cow or two. Prob be best to sell the house and buy a place without a pool but I am too old and lazy to move and I like it here. Whats a Mother to do?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great pictorial essay. We will be needing the egg formula when you get time. My efforts have had mixed reviews here lately. The only time I get to make some is when the eggs are reaching the expiry date and then I got to get in a panic to find ingredients. Fortuately I found a a jug of white vinegar last week. I had organgic apple cider vinegar but she threw that out for being expired. She throws all my stuff away. Its just not right.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh, BTW, my sourdough bread turned out really well. Smaller bread pans, next time, I think, to get a nicer shape to the loaf, but the husband likes it so yesterday and today were awesome, as it turns out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Today was another great day of Coronacation. I did a little bit of work (job work that is) and my fence/barn guy came by to drop off some materials to build a shelter in our steer pasture for the donkeys. The only thing that is making me a little nervous is Smiley (my fence/barn guy) and I have not even discussed price yet. Oh well, he has always cheated me right in the past. I do not see that changing now.
> 
> Have any of you tried to get a few thousand cash out of a bank in the last few weeks? I am not sure if there have been any changes on that due to the coronavirus.


Sorry to report but cash is toxic and covered with virus's no safe to touch it for several days if you happen to get some. If Trump is as smart as he seems he would introduce new money based on the gold standard. There ya go. A typical scenario would be to give everybody 90 days to turn in up to 10 k for new money within 90 days no questions asked. Got more to turn in is ok just explain where you got it. Pretty sure the Ruskies did that one time and took massive amounts of counterfeit and illegally acquired cash. Could crush the drug cartels and Jihadists maybe. 
s


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun is shining and coffee is brewing! Today I will start building a suspended crib out of cedar. We have a baby on the way and will be here in a couple months. So our youngest is a year will be moving on up to the suspended bed / crib which will be built over the top of the current crib. I love building with cedar!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> We run ours all winter and broke down last fall and put a high dollar cover on it...and its looking pretty good put cant take cover off till the pee can trees quit dropping the green squiggly things which is about a month from now I think. It warms up enough for my wife to swim about Labor Day. We should really fill it up or turn it into a bomb shelter or a carp pond or something. Tending to the thing is like taking taking care of a milk cow or two. Prob be best to sell the house and buy a place without a pool but I am too old and lazy to move and I like it here. Whats a Mother to do?


 We drain it down a bit below filter intakes . Not uncommon to get 2 feet of ice in it. The slat will settle allowing the water to freeze it does not all settle to the bottom so The lower few feet does not freeze.
I like to get it going a bit early let salt levels get right and allow the chlorine generator to clear everything up.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

smoked a shorty and took a nap all day. it was soooo nice to have a day off!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

It's always an awesome day when I make Crack Chicken.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing. Nothing at all. I don't feel compelled to make the day a better thing. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

This set the mood yesterday


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGG said:


> This set the mood yesterday


Someone did a really good job with that!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Took advantage of the non-rainy day and worked out side with my wife...
Also, the usual property perimeter walk with my wife and our dogs...
Plus the usual Sunday chores...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Just once....
I want to be there when someone filling out form 4473 checks yes on 11:d Just to see the reactions.
And yes. Having to fill out that form yesterday helped to make the day awesome.


----------



## PrepperNoob (Mar 22, 2020)

We've been having some good family time. We live far from our relatives, but have been doing daily xword puzzles via email, and using Kast or Netflix Party to watch stuff together and chat about it. I also watch shows with my best friend this way, since she can't stop by most days like she usually does. That's what I did today (most of y'alls yesterday). We watched a few episodes of Schitt's Creek because she doesn't like to watch funny stuff by herself. 

Now, here's the question: why haven't we been doing this for YEARS? We're closer than we've been in a long time. Gonna make these regular habits from here on out.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Tmaxx said:


> Sun is shining and coffee is brewing! Today I will start building a suspended crib out of cedar. We have a baby on the way and will be here in a couple months. So our youngest is a year will be moving on up to the suspended bed / crib which will be built over the top of the current crib. I love building with cedar!


You been busy!!


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Sure have, no boring times in this house!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Today? working...and I'm grateful my facility/co-workers are all able to work from home.

We'll need another Costco run this week...it would be our normal 2-week trip, not a hoarding trip as we have no need for that...
I hope to get some more time outside this week for weeding and other stuff; There's Always other stuff!
Gotta get my chain saw fixed as I tried to use it yesterday and the rip cord pulls, with no action...maybe a busted spring? No idea, yet...damn...

Plus, some range time with my wife - on our property. I've created 4 different gun belts with mag carriers and holsters (for 4 different pistols) that we can just put on, load up, and walk to the range - there's a utility box on the range with chairs, a table, staple gun, and loads of targets 
Just bought these 2 "self-healing" shooting balls I really want to try out...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I woke up this morning AND it's sunny, so my day is already awesome.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Started trimming an oak in the back yard.. damn it’s big and I trimmed quite a bit. DAMN.. now I wish I could get the grand kids over to haul all of the trimmings to the burn pile! 

At least the rain stopped me.

Chain saw time tomorrow!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fixed a Model 19 S&W revolver, made money doing it.

Making up a batch of Belgian waffles shortly.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> It's always an awesome day when I make Crack Chicken.


thats the #1 thing my friends request for me to bring to parties! https://www.callmepmc.com/crock-pot-crack-chicken-recipe/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What are you doing to make today awesome?


Sipping some Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

"What are you doing to make today awesome?"


Sipping some Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Came home early from work to prepare for the podcast we’re making, tonight.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

shotlady said:


> thats the #1 thing my friends request for me to bring to parties! https://www.callmepmc.com/crock-pot-crack-chicken-recipe/


I toss in a can of diced jalapenos, too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

shotlady said:


> thats the #1 thing my friends request for me to bring to parties! https://www.callmepmc.com/crock-pot-crack-chicken-recipe/


In my 60 years how come I have never heard of Crack-Chicken?????

I will have to give this a try.

Thanks


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> In my 60 years how come I have never heard of Crack-Chicken?????
> 
> I will have to give this a try.
> 
> Thanks


You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Enjoyed some quality play with my daughter and dog outside this morning.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Came home early from work to prepare for the podcast we're making, tonight.


I've been absent from this community for the past couple years. Can you please share the pertinent details about your podcast?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> I've been absent from this community for the past couple years. Can you please share the pertinent details about your podcast?


Here ya go:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/120761-get-down-sickness-187-a.html


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Built a new yard sign this morning


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Took the wife for some fresh air today little chilly at cruising speed but wasn't complaining


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Took the wife for some fresh air today little chilly at cruising speed but wasn't complaining


Bet that ride felt good and screamed FREEDOM!


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Have whiskey in my coffee this morning, today has to be awesome now!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Tmaxx said:


> Have whiskey in my coffee this morning, today has to be awesome now!


Best part of waking up, is whiskey in your cup!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Best part of waking up is a little of the neighbors home made honey moonshine in your cup.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> Took the wife for some fresh air today little chilly at cruising speed but wasn't complaining


 Looks like a RG. That yellow is an amazing color.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dug the small 4 person tent out. Payton and I are going to spent a night down by the creek,


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Looks like a RG. That yellow is an amazing color.


The guy I bought it from had a custom paint done it's a 2006 but the paint scheme is off a 2011 I think he said it doesn't show in pic but it has a orange sunburst throughout the yellow


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> The guy I bought it from had a custom paint done it's a 2006 but the paint scheme is off a 2011 I think he said it doesn't show in pic but it has a orange sunburst throughout the yellow


Looks great. Big fan of the RG and RGU. Had 07,11,13 16 and a 17.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

There was a spider the size of a small mouse in my bathtub this morning. I grabbed a can of "scrubbing bubbles" and sprayed it. This would have been enough to vanquish a lesser foe, but, alas, my enemy was too strong. So I grabbed a hand towel and smashed that sucker. The crunch was disgusting. Of course the towel has been designated expendable. So today has a long way to go before I can call it awesome.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> There was a spider the size of a small mouse in my bathtub this morning. I grabbed a can of "scrubbing bubbles" and sprayed it. This would have been enough to vanquish a lesser fore, but, alas, my enemy was too strong. So I grabbed a hand towel and smashed that sucker. The crunch was disgusting. Of course the towel has been designated expendable. So today has a long way to go before I can call it awesome.


 We had these things crawling a round us a lot. Wake up with one on you some times.

Removed to avoid causing distress many here know what a camel spider is and how big they get. Some even know the feeling you get the first time you wake up with one on you


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Smitty901 I have full on arachnaphopia so I can't even look at that photo without feeling a panic attack coming on. I can't even touch the BACK of a page in a book if I know there's a photo of a spider on the other side.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Okay, so I got the monster's carcass out of the bathtub and it didn't reanimate and crawl up my arm so I'm feeling like today could turn out awesome after all.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wind is down to around 10 MPH now. Temps will run between 42 an 32 degrees over night. Slight chance of rain . Grandson is coming over and it looks like we will spend the night in the tent. Always fun of course the Dogs will have to stay with us.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

It's my granddaughter's 17th birthday. Feeling a little sad that I can't be there to celebrate with her, so I'm going to have to think of something extra awesome to do today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I debated about adding another raised bed so this morning we did. Thank God for a diesel tractor and front end loader; My back really appreciates Mr John Deere! 

Added some seed beans, carrots and will add some radishes in a couple of weeks when the carrot tops start to poke through. We think we are set for a good garden this year. Unseasonably cool today with highs in the low 60's and expecting low 40's tonight. Shouldn't harm any of our plants or seedlings. 

Also, grabbed a can of Thompson's Water Seal left over from last summer and sealed the bench at the range since its dry and sunny. Done with work for the day so...

We rewarded ourselves with a trip to a small locally owned Pizza joint and ordered a pizza to go! Got back home, locked the gates and I put a new bottle of Coopers Craft Bourbon in the refrigerator to chill along with the Pizza to be re-heated for later. 

So far so AWESOME!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Successfully fried eggs in my cast iron with no sticking. Okay, one of the eggs stuck a tiny bit after I turned them, but it wasn't stuck-stuck. Came off with no scrubbing.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> It's my granddaughter's 17th birthday. Feeling a little sad that I can't be there to celebrate with her, so I'm going to have to think of something extra awesome to do today.


Try blowing something up that always makes me feel better.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Our niece's 8th birthday today. Tomorrow is another Zoom family call;
Just finished a Costco shop;
Just stopped at the Co-Op for chicken stuff;
My repaired chain saw was ready, so picked that up too!

Oh, and still have my job, so busy with work too - other than playing hooky for shopping 

Weekend line-up of outdoor work just got bigger!!

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Try blowing something up that always makes me feel better.


If I were at our place in eastern Washington, I could, indeed, walk out the door and blow something up. At least shoot it up. But over here, the pussy-hat-wearing neighbors would likely complain. :vs_blush:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> Our niece's 8th birthday today. Tomorrow is another Zoom family call;
> Just finished a Costco shop;
> Just stopped at the Co-Op for chicken stuff;
> My repaired chain saw was ready, so picked that up too!
> ...


It's supposed to be nice all weekend. We're planning out first use of the Traeger for Easter. I got a rib roast.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> If I were at our place in eastern Washington, I could, indeed, walk out the door and blow something up. At least shoot it up. But over here, the pussy-hat-wearing neighbors would likely complain. :vs_blush:


Set it off in their yard and blame them make you feel double good.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Set it off in their yard and blame them make you feel double good.


That would no doubt be awesome (and I am LOLing) but I could never pull that off.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

paulag1955 said:


> If I were at our place in eastern Washington, I could, indeed, walk out the door and blow something up. At least shoot it up. But over here, the pussy-hat-wearing neighbors would likely complain. :vs_blush:


In my area target practice can usually be heard most days but not the last few weeks, nada. People are conserving ammo.

I was at a new to me gun store today. Sold out of darn near everything. The owner said it took 6 weeks after Obama won the election to clean out his inventory but two weeks after the Coronavirus got real to people and his store was mostly sold out. He said every day or two someone walks in just wanting a gun, any gun, they usually don't even know if they want a pistol or a rifle. People who have never shot anything bigger than a BB gun.

Scary in my opinion... bunch of idiots trying to shoot a gun like a hero in a movie. More work for the emergency rooms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camp is setup by the creek. We are heading out there . Shutting this thing down see yall tomorrow Pictures will be posted . For now the world the virus and all the crap can take a hike we are going to sit by the fire with the Dogs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Elvis said:


> In my area target practice can usually be heard most days but not the last few weeks, nada. People are conserving ammo.
> 
> I was at a new to me gun store today. Sold out of darn near everything. The owner said it took 6 weeks after Obama won the election to clean out his inventory but two weeks after the Coronavirus got real to people and his store was mostly sold out. He said every day or two someone walks in just wanting a gun, any gun, they usually don't even know if they want a pistol or a rifle. People who have never shot anything bigger than a BB gun.
> 
> Scary in my opinion... bunch of idiots trying to shoot a gun like a hero in a movie. More work for the emergency rooms.


That's what I've heard about the gun shops around here, too. In ultra-liberal western Washington. I agree that a lot of the new purchases are accidents waiting to happen. Hopefully the first-time owners will get themselves some instruction.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> That's what I've heard about the gun shops around here, too. In ultra-liberal western Washington. I agree that a lot of the new purchases are accidents waiting to happen. Hopefully the first-time owners will get themselves some instruction.


Why I'll betcha that they binged watched Stallone, Bruce Willis and Clint Eastwood movies. They got this. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Making a 2 layer, lazy stitched, embossed belt for a friend's granddaughter.

Rebuilding a "barn find" Hornady Lock N Load progressive reloader.

Mebbe baking some Double Tree Hotel Chocolate chip cookies, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> Why I'll betcha that they binged watched Stallone, Bruce Willis and Clint Eastwood movies. They got this. :tango_face_wink:


Our worst nightmares come true. Am I right?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I made bread. My white bread is getting to be consistently very good. Then I made cookies. No spiders in my bathtub. Life is good.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I made bread. My white bread is getting to be consistently very good. Then I made cookies. No spiders in my bathtub. Life is good.


I can't deal with bread, . . . too many carbohydrates, . . . too many calories.

I made chocolate chip / walnut / oatmeal cookies.

Put em on the cookie sheet with an ice cream scoop, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

dwight55 said:


> I can't deal with bread, . . . too many carbohydrates, . . . too many calories.
> 
> I made chocolate chip / walnut / oatmeal cookies.
> 
> ...


I don't eat the bread or the cookies.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I made bread. My white bread is getting to be consistently very good. Then I made cookies. No spiders in my bathtub. Life is good.


I'm about to give it a go. Wish me luck. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> That's what I've heard about the gun shops around here, too. In ultra-liberal western Washington. I agree that a lot of the new purchases are accidents waiting to happen. Hopefully the first-time owners will get themselves some instruction.


I stopped in at one of my local Mom and Pop gun stores yesterday. They were cleaned out. They had lever action and some of the bigger 45's but most of their AR's and 9MM were gone. Shotguns as well. They knew I wasn't panic buying as I am a regular so they all grinned knowing I was looking at the high end stuff. They almost seemed relieved that they didn't have to explain to me which caliber round fit which gun.

Scared panicked stupid people with guns. :vs_shocked:


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Our 5 year anniversary been together 11
Bought myself a good bottle very pleasurable and doing a Crab boil snow crab shrimp crawfish smoked sausage taters and corn
With a fire


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Our 5 year anniversary been together 11
> Bought myself a good bottle very pleasurable and doing a Crab boil snow crab shrimp crawfish smoked sausage taters and corn
> With a fire


Now, that's pretty freakin" awesome!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Our 5 year anniversary been together 11
> Bought myself a good bottle very pleasurable and doing a Crab boil snow crab shrimp crawfish smoked sausage taters and corn
> With a fire


Happy anniversary Duck! You do know how to eat and drink right.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife is making scalloped potatoes and ham with sweet corn added for Easter dinner, we will later Zoom with the family and spend some time together......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is misty 46 degrees and a good reason to run to town, taking the bike will make it a great day.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am in the middle of a pretty big concrete-casting project. So I will clean up my forms and get ready for the next pour. I am not yet sure if I will push it and actually do the next pour today or leave that for another day. I really do not feel much like tossing around 80# bags of concrete today, but maybe later I will. Plus, I do not want to beat my body up too badly today as we have spring round-up starting tomorrow. Tomorrow is just the gather, so that is not too bad. But Tuesday is all pen work branding and castrating, so that will be brutal.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Enjoying the early sunshine & frost (under freezing last night & this morning).
We'll celebrate on-line Easter Mass soon...
Lunch and then outdoor tasks - lots and lots to do...

Then Easter Dinner after the wife's family zoom call...
BBQ Wild Sockeye Salmon & mashed potatoes (not on the BBQ!).

Peace & Happy Easter!
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy Easter..

My daughter is washing the 3 dogs! I’m supervising.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

It's cold not very pleasant to be outside but decided to smoke a Turkey running 300 temps and using lump charcoal and some hunks of cherry


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

It's spring so I'm going to break out the good camera and take some photos around the yard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hooked up the power washer and gave the tractor and Bush Hog a good cleaning. Leveled the Bush Hog then painted some rusted areas and repaired (slippy-rigged) a broken bolt on the chain guards. Fix is solid and safe so we are good to start cutting. I'm done for the day with chores, will now simply enjoy the afternoon. 66 degrees and sunny.

Tomorrow I'll get up bright and early and take advantage of another cool spring day and praying that the pollen is low!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rake the snow and ice off the roof. Shovel some snow. Still cleaning up from the Easter snow storm. It's a balmy 37 after a low of 19 this morning.

Spring, not yet.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Day has been pretty good just to damn cold to really enjoy did a temp check still about 45 min to go getting hungry!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> It's spring so I'm going to break out the good camera and take some photos around the yard.


Some photos now posted in Random Photos thread.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Headed out to the property for some social distancing seen a nice herd of deer about a mile from our property. Cut some wood for home looked for mushrooms no luck there think a little more rain and sun they will come in.
But the leeks were plentiful so took a bunch home pretty small this time of year but they are super tender and flavorful for cooking fresh. The fall ones I like for dehydrating and grinding. Trying something new this year with the greens. You only get the greens in spring and last year we ate them fresh in a salad and in wraps very tasty so this time we save a bunch and tossed in the dehydrator to crunch up like dried herbs will report back on that turn out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

God's Country right there 'Duck! AWESOME Day!



RubberDuck said:


> Headed out to the property for some social distancing seen a nice herd of deer about a mile from our property. Cut some wood for home looked for mushrooms no luck there think a little more rain and sun they will come in.
> But the leeks were plentiful so took a bunch home pretty small this time of year but they are super tender and flavorful for cooking fresh. The fall ones I like for dehydrating and grinding. Trying something new this year with the greens. You only get the greens in spring and last year we ate them fresh in a salad and in wraps very tasty so this time we save a bunch and tossed in the dehydrator to crunch up like dried herbs will report back on that turn out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Helped an old guy get his locked keys out of his truck. Dude must've been eleventy but I saw him milling around a vehicle in the grocery store parking lot. Figured he was too old to be trying to steal it so I asked if he locked his keys inside. He muttled something along with a yes. I told him "let me see what ol' Squatch can do". Luckily his window was cracked and the keys were sitting on the drivers seat. I grabbed a bungee from the bed of my truck and lowered it into his window. Too short, damn! Went back to my truck and grabbed another and linked them together. Was plenty long but the angle was tough. After about 5 minutes of fishing I nabbed them and slowly pulled them up through the crack. The old guy was very relieved and thanked me profusely. I was happy to help as I would appreciate anyone helping my old man if he found himself in that situation. Although my pops probably would've tied his shirt around his arm and smashed his own window.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Was so popular over my last yard sign I made a new one today. Nothing like sunshine and freedom


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today was an Awesome day for us. The on again off again fight for Payton's powered standing wheel chair got over the last hurtle. Two insurance companies fighting each out in a passive way , not doing their jobs. Today TRICARE caved and decided to do what was right. They approved the Chair on their own. They are no longer even talking to the other insurance company. They also informed me they will pay more than was estimated in the past. We do not know the final number yet , but anything they pay over what we budgeted for is ok with me.
Time line now is 3-8 weeks for delivery . The order sheet was sent to manufacture today . That can not happen until it made it pass the the approval point. How long to assemble it depends on the parts. It is a modular systems build on a standard power base.
Everything above the based is tailored to Payton.
This video is a older version but pretty much works the same


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

i cleaned out 2 closets at my house. completely filled my trash can and am now enjoy some cool refreshing beer


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Building a hanging bed for my youngest as the new youngest is almost here!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once again I am going to show the governor and his liberal army what I think of their game. I am going to Drive over to Harley. Pick up my Politically incorrect 24 year old motorcycle and ride it. It has been repaired and the governor will not stop me from riding .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So far, it's an awesome day still, for all the dumbass son-of-bitches that has chosen to do something stupid in front of me and I have not killed them dead.............yet. :devil:


----------

